# It's official now



## doc1955 (Mar 1, 2011)

Well I faxed off order for a cnc mill today and was confirmed. It will be delivered in about 3 to 4 weeks!
Now I need to do some serious rearranging in the shop to make room. I'll be counting the days. I have missed running and programming parts for some time now. My shop floor space will about double in size as soon as the weather gets nice. Right now half my floor space is taken up by my wife's plants in the fall she moves all her flower pots in to over winter them. Next fall she is going to have to make new plans I don't think she realizes it yet but once the new mill gets here and thing are rearranged she will catch on. I may have to look for a new sleeping area :big: :big:


----------



## 1hand (Mar 1, 2011)

Awesome!!!!! bout the mill

Which one?

Matt


----------



## tel (Mar 2, 2011)

Strewth! A CNC mill? Us ordinary folk will need an appointment to talk to you then!


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 2, 2011)

Tel, I'd hope I would still be ordinary folk :big:. CNC will just make some thing easier and I always liked programming and watching the machine do it's magic plus I may have some paying work for it.

Matt It is this machine that will be coming.
CNC SUPRA Deluxe Package

This is some thing I've always wanted for many years! Now next I'd like a small cnc lathe maybe next year.


----------



## GailInNM (Mar 2, 2011)

You have got a serious toy coming Doc.
Congratulations and have fun.
Gail in NM


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Gail!
 Its going to be a long three weeks (when it should be shipped) but I've waited over 20 years so I should make it through the wait. :big:
 I need to just get busy in the shop and the time will fly by it usually does when you are in the shop. I would like to get started on building the Atkinson engine I've been modeling up in cad. But first I'd like to get one more of the Weedens going before I stop on them. So many things to get done just never enough time.


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 21, 2011)

My new toy is getting crated up today suppose to ship tomorrow!
I can hardly wait been waiting a long time for this. Plus next week I get off so I'm hoping it will get here by then I'll have time to get it set up and make some chips!
I've got a fork lift ready to go so I'm set just need the truck to get here alright. We are suppose to get a real nasty storm. They are saying up to 16 inches of snow not to far from here. Hope it won't affect my delivery.
Keepin my fingers crossed that things go good.


----------



## dsquire (Mar 22, 2011)

Doc

Glad to see that your mill delivery is about on schedule. Maybe that storm that you are talking about can be pushed off north of you a bit. Sure would hate to see you have to be pushing that new mill around in a snow storm. Keep the camera handy as you know that we all want to watch the installation of your new toy. Can you tell, we are all a bit envious but you have earned it so make chips, have fun and enjoy.  :bow: :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm getting anxious scheduled delivery date is tomorrow.
Need to make sure the fork lift will be available I'll feel much better once it's on the ground and in the shop. At least some of the snow has melted so it wont be ice when unloading.
Have told you yet I'm getting awful anxious!! :big: :big:


----------



## crueby (Mar 28, 2011)

just to be sure it works right, send it over here and I'll test it - could take months!
 ;D


----------



## 1hand (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice!!!! Good Luck with the unload.


Doc, Snow geese make it up by you yet? We are heading to SD to shoot a few next weekend.

Matt


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 28, 2011)

Haven't seen any snows yet seen a few Canada but very few the river is open water in town so they are hanging around there. We live just north of town the pipestem river is just down the hill from my back yard. Usually when they show up we know. They move in on the pipestem before moving on (its open water in some spots too. I think the spring season is open here for geese to. I don't hunt any more I use to do a lot of bird hunting but have given it up.
Good luck on your hunting trip!

It now sounds like the delivery date will be put off maybe till Friday :'(


----------



## deere_x475guy (Mar 28, 2011)

Doc,
Congrats on the new CNC machine. This is really close to what I want also. Keep us in the loop with your experiences with it.


----------



## 1hand (Mar 28, 2011)

DeereGuy  said:
			
		

> Doc,
> Congrats on the new CNC machine. This is really close to what I want also. Keep us in the loop with your experiences with it.



Dido on that. If I can expand my business out of the basement, it will be first on the list.


Matt


----------



## 4156df (Mar 28, 2011)

Doc,
I think someone mentioned earlier that we'd like photos. I just want to second that thought. This is exciting.
Dennis


----------



## kvom (Mar 29, 2011)

That looks like a nice machine. There is one thing to be aware of that I can see. Since the Z axis is via the spindle and has a travel of only 4.5", you want to be extra aware of the clearance height when using clamps or the like. For model making and small parts it's rarely an issue.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Mar 31, 2011)

Doc,
Did you receive your machine yet?


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 31, 2011)

Delivery is set for 1:00pm tomorrow.
If you happen to look my webcam at that time you may catch a glimps of it getting unloaded.
I'm pretty nervous I can hardly contain myself.


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 31, 2011)

Just checked my line voltage in shop and wouldn't you know it it is running about 123.5v so knowing this I need a voltage regulator to keep it steady and at 110v. So I ended up ordering a APC le-1200 that should take care of that. I ordered it with express delivery should be here on Monday or Tuesday. Once I get the machine placed where I want it I'll need to wire in a drop box for it. Sure glad when I built my garage I put in several 220v junction boxes in they are wired back to the circuit breaker box and I put them above all the insulation. So now all I'll need to do is wire the drop box back to one of the junction boxes.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Mar 31, 2011)

doc1955  said:
			
		

> Delivery is set for 1:00pm tomorrow.
> If you happen to look my webcam at that time you may catch a glimps of it getting unloaded.
> I'm pretty nervous I can hardly contain myself.



Where are you broadcasting your webcam?


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 31, 2011)

DeereGuy  said:
			
		

> Where are you broadcasting your webcam?


It's dark right now all you'll see is a dim light down the highway and an occasional headlights of cars going by.
My Webcam


----------



## deere_x475guy (Apr 1, 2011)

You have a lot more snow than we have here in Michigan.


----------



## kcmillin (Apr 1, 2011)

I SPY

Congrats Doc!!

Kel


----------



## deere_x475guy (Apr 1, 2011)

Damn....couldn't log on so I missed it...


----------



## doc1955 (Apr 1, 2011)

Well it's in place where it will take up residence. I have to say they sure crated it up nicely!
It is still on part of the pallet I want to make some legs to bolt on to raise it up about 5 or 6 inches so I need to get busy with that. Once I get them made and bolted in place I
ll remove the rest of the pallet. I'm thinking I'm going to like it! I'll post some pics and Susan (my wife) took some video from inside I'll see what see got and maybe post some of it. Well I'm off to round up some leg material.


----------



## b.lindsey (Apr 1, 2011)

Congrats doc. I checked the web cam a couple of times during the day but missed the delivery. Just happy it arrived safe and sound. Looking forward to pics and videos!!

Bill


----------



## doc1955 (Apr 1, 2011)

Ok here are a few pictures.





On truck














on the drive way















in garage ready to be uncrated 













My 88 year old helper adjusting position. ;D (my father-in-law)
He helped unwrap and uncrate machine.


----------



## kustomkb (Apr 1, 2011)

Great score! Have fun!!


----------



## GailInNM (Apr 2, 2011)

Well, so much for Doc for a while. He is going to be too busy playing and learning about his new toy to build any engines for a while. Besides, after he buys all the accessories that he will "need" he won't be able to afford to buy metal to build toys with. ;D

Congratulations Doc. It's a great looking toy.
 woohoo1 

Gail in NM


----------



## Maryak (Apr 2, 2011)

Doc

I only have 2 words

ENVY ENVY :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## metalmad (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow 
I love it, That is some machine 
Pete


----------



## doc1955 (Apr 2, 2011)

Well after much thought about it I may just leave it on the pallet and cut it down around machine. I was wanting to keep it up about 6 inches higher (would like to raise my mill the same) they seem to build most machines for shorter people and if you are over 6 feet you are constantly bending over. I have arthritis in my back bad and have had surgery on 3 disks in my neck already. I'll work on that a little today plus get my drop down box wired and hung so I'm ready to go when I get my voltage regulator ( had to order a voltage regulator our power is running at 124v needs no more then 120 max) it should be here Tuesday.

  Gail I'm thinking I have most of what I need to start making chips. I have access to FeatureCam and have gotten (so I think) a post to spit out the correct gcode I have an old computer I installed the Master CNC software on and looks like it will work fine plus I have an old flat screen for the monitor so I think I have everything covered.
  Not really looking forward to the trip I'll have to make up in the attic to wire the drop box but at least it shouldn't take much to get that done.


----------



## Bernd (Apr 2, 2011)

Doc,

I'm a bit confused here. The specs call for 220-240 volts. Your saying you only need 120 volts? Is the 120 volts for the CNC?

BTW, nice looking Birdge.....................ah I mean Supra. 

Bernd


----------



## doc1955 (Apr 2, 2011)

You are correct 220 for motor 110 120 max for controller and they state in the owners manual absolutely 120 max and unfortunately the line voltage here is running pretty constant at 124volts I hooked up a meter and kept an eye on it for a while just to see. I'll feel better with a regulator in place anyway they aren't expensive and I'll have peace of mind that it is right.


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Apr 2, 2011)

It would be odd that the electronics is designed such that it can't handle the standard tolerance the grid specifies.


----------



## jct842 (Apr 2, 2011)

good you are on top of it, would hate to see any kind of failure. I spent my whole working career in electronics installation and repair and I probably would have over looked what you found in the book. good luck with that nice machine.  john


----------



## doc1955 (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks John!



			
				dieselpilot  said:
			
		

> It would be odd that the electronics is designed such that it can't handle the standard tolerance the grid specifies.


Thats kind of what I was thinking but to just be safe and not void any warranties I'm doing exactly as they suggested.

 I didn't get my drop box wired I ended up setting he down on 4 2x12 pads and then swung the head upright and tramed her in. I then installed the axis drive motors and removed the packing material from the control box. So she is ready for power. The regulator I ordered will be here Monday or Tuesday.





Tramming her in for the first time.





The only problem I've ran into so far. Screw hole off in way guard about 1/2 a hole.


----------



## doc1955 (Apr 4, 2011)

Well got my new baby up and running this afternoon. I ran a test program that the cam software I made a post for spit out. The program ran without any problems although I was not a brave soul and ran it in some pine wood. It ran like a champ and the post I tweaked looks like it will work great I have it spit out all the tools with descriptions and material and stock size to start with. I'm a happy camper right now!!!

Here is a picture of my test part in pine I will run it in some scrap aluminum so I can check the dimensions to make sure the cutter comp is working correctly. From the wood sample it looks like it is correct.


----------



## Mainer (Apr 4, 2011)

I know what you mean about wanting to raise the milling machine higher. I'm 6'3", and I've got mine raised up on some leveling feet resting on some 2x4s.


----------



## doc1955 (Apr 10, 2011)

Well it was raining out side so the out side work was put on hold and got to play with my new machine a little today. Working on getting a feel for the controller software. I've got the post for my cam software pretty close to the way I want to see the nc code. Here are a few pictures of a little plate to replace the ezgo plague on my golf cart.


----------

